# Dimensionierung Absicherung, Querschnitt Leitung



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe einen 5 kW Motor (400 Volt), der gegen einen 7,5 kW Motor (auch 400 Volt) ausgetauscht werden soll.
Vorhanden ist ein Erdkabel mit 200 Metern Länge und 6 mm² Querschnitt.
Kann dieses verwendet werden, oder muss ein neues Kabel gezogen werden ?

Im Internet findet man nur Tabellen, in denen Verlegeart und Absicherung zusammengeführt werden. Die Leitungslänge müsste dabei doch auch einbezogen werden. 

Vielen Dank für eure erneute Hilfe

Gruß Steffen


----------



## knabi (2 August 2005)

Wie ist denn die Absicherung der Leitung? Rein rechnerisch ergibt sich ein Strom von 10,8 A (cos phi nicht berücksichtigt), meine Tabelle sagt mir für 6mm² eine maximale Leitungslänge von 150m bei 16A Absicherung und 3% Spannungsfall. Allerdings bezieht sie sich auf die Verlegeart 2 (Strombelastbarkeit laut Tabelle 1 aus DIN VDE0100 T.430), und für Erdverlegung wird noch abgewertet, da die Wärmeableitung im Erdreich schlechter als an Luft ist. Ich gehe davon aus, daß 6mm² zu niedrig ist.

P.S. Habe ich eben erst gesehen: Von Erdverlegung steht ja nix da, nur Erdkabel. Wie (wo) ist es verlegt?


----------



## steffen21m (2 August 2005)

Danke Knabi für die schnelle Antwort !

Ja das Kabel ist im Erdreich verlegt.

Also muss doch ein neues rein.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## volker (2 August 2005)

U(v)= (wurzel 3 * I * l * cos phi) / kappa * A)

daraus ergibt sich ein spannungsabfall von 14,6 v was 3,6 % entspricht.

bei I = 15A
cos phi = 0,95

wenn man bedenkt, das wir vor garnicht so langer zeit noch 380v hatten, denke ich man könnte damit leben.


----------



## knabi (2 August 2005)

Naja, ob man damit leben könnte oder nicht - sicher würde es funktionieren   , aber: es entspricht eben nicht mehr den Vorschriften...


----------



## Heinz (2 August 2005)

Hallo,
moderne Motoren mit 7,5 KW haben einen Motorbemessungsstrom von 15,2 A und sollten im Direktanlauf mit ca. 32 A abgesichert werden. (siehe Möller Schaltungsbuch)

Ob man damit leben kann hängt meiner Meinung nach auch davon ab, wie wird der Motor belastet. Betriebsarten ( Dauerbetrieb, Tippbetrieb etc).´

Besser ist zu tauschen. (siehe Knabi)


----------



## volker (2 August 2005)

klar wäre das von der theorie her besser. aber 200m erdarbeiten sind ja auch nicht ganz billig.

was die absicherung anbetrifft gibt es elektronische kurz/erdschlussüberwachungen. 

mit so einem gerät sollte man dann wieder auf der sicheren seite sein.
das weiss ich aber nicht genau.


----------



## Heinz (2 August 2005)

Hallo,
mal nach Faustformel überschlagen:

330 A Kurzschlussstrom => 10 * Inenn für Sofortauslösung => Max. Sicherung 33A....

Nach Tabelle 32A erforderlich => Grenzfall

Fazit:
Sicherungsdimensionierung Grenzfall
Spannnungsabfall etwas zu hoch

Insgesamt nach VDE geht nicht (Die Vorschrift nimmt keine Rücksicht auf die Kosten), Austausch erforderlich => Meiner Meinung nach Grenzfall. Ob ich damit leben könnte hängt von der Belastung des Motors ab. Tippen nein, Dauerbetrieb eventuell.


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hätte auch eine Frage zu diesen Thema.
Ich habe z.B.: einen Motor mit 14 kW reicht es dann wenn man nur einen Motorschutzschalter hat oder muss man auch für den Leitungschutz eine Sicherung einbauen, ich glaube schon oder? Und wenn ich dann z.B. ein 5x6mm² Kabel habe müsste die Sicherung 32A haben oder?

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (3 August 2005)

Eine Leitungsabsicherung brauchst Du nicht in jedem Fall. Es gibt sogenannte "sicherungslose Verbraucherabzweige", das sind spezielle Leistungsschalter (=Motorschutzschalter), die bauartbedingt auch den Leitungsschutz mit übernehmen.
32A (bzw. 35A bei Sicherungen) für ein 5x6mm² sind als Faustformel sicher richtig, es kommt jedoch auf die Leitungslänge, den zulässigen Spannungsfall (TAB2000: 3% von der Einspeisung bis zum Verbraucher bei Nennlast) und - sehr oft vernachlässigt - die Häufung und Verlegeart an.


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja je länger die Leitung desto größer der Querschnitt, stimmts. Die Verlegeart ist wegen der Wärmeabgabe wichtig, oder?

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (3 August 2005)

Genau. Die Faustformel geht eigentlich immer vom günstigsten Fall aus, Einzelverlegung mit Abstand zur Wand auf z.B. Clipschellen. Auf einer voll belegten Kabeltrasse dagegen kann eine Leitung die entstehende Abwärme kaum noch abführen. Du mußt Dir mal die Tabellen über Leitungshäufungen ansehen, da wird Dir schlecht, wenn man die in der Praxis wirklich umsetzen wollte... Der Kupferpreis wäre gleich doppelt so hoch


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja ist irgendwo klar. Was wäre wenn man den Querschnitt für die Leitungen in Kabeltrassen erhöhen würde, entsteht dann trotzdem gleich viel Wärme?

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (3 August 2005)

Nee. Größerer Querschnitt = kleinerer Widerstand = weniger Spannungsfall = weniger Verlustleistung :wink: (natürlich bei konstanter Stromstärke)


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Dann wärs am besten, wenn wir nur noch Supraleiter verlegen würden.

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (3 August 2005)

Klar, immer her damit   . Leider weder bei Faber-Kabel noch bei Lapp im Katalog


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe die auch noch nie in einen Katalog gesehen und wenn man sie wo bestellen kann, dann dauert die Lieferzeit ewig. :lol: 

mfg andi


----------



## steffen21m (4 August 2005)

Hi ! 
Sorry dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde. 

Habe weitergegeben, daß ein neues Kabel rein muss. Es sollte nur Geld gespart werden, da das Kabel unter einer Straße verläuft. 
Um aber kein Risiko einzugehen halten wir uns dann noch an die VDE.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß Steffen


----------

